# Mesquite bean pods



## shellbellc (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone ever hear of these?  I was lookin at smoker stuff on ebay and came across these...there is an explanation on the link below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MESQUITE-BEAN-PO...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 15, 2007)

Never used them for smoking. Might have to try that. I have hundreds of those trees in my backyard. (I live in rural Arizona).. We just collect them and grind them up and use them to replace some flour in baking.

It's also time to go pluck some tuna's (prickly pears) for juice. mmmm Prickly Pear Margarita's..


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope I never saw a whole mequite tree just chunks!


----------



## chrish (Aug 16, 2007)

i might have to do some searches and find out if all that is true or not.

the guy might have a boat load of the pods and just trying to make an easy buck off of ebay junkies.


----------



## chrish (Aug 16, 2007)

well the clame is lagit enough,  never thought of bean pods being so good.

http://www.k-bartrading.com/mesquite-facts.html

http://www.texasbeyondhistory.net/st.../mesquite.html

check this one out:  cookies
http://www.101cookbooks.com/archives/000398.html

some grilling
http://www.mesquitemagic.com/grilling_spice.htm


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's another..

http://www.cocinadevega.com/mesquite...onal_facts.htm

You can't grind them in a regular wheat type grinder. It takes a good corn type because the seeds are almost like stones. I have a wheat grinder that would break if I tried doing mesquite pods. I also have a huge old heavy Porkert that eats em up.

They're good. They don't spike diabetics sugars like other flours and they have a slight taste of honey. Need to inspect them for beetles though. (Not John, Paul, Ringo and George for you wise guys) 

There are co-ops that have "Mill Days" just for grinding pods. Check with your county extension if you live in an area that has many mesquite trees like we do here in Arizona..


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 16, 2007)

you might like this too shell.  http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,1723,...236203,00.html


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 16, 2007)

MESQUITE BEAN JELLY 
*4 cups bean juice 
1 package Sure-Jell
4 cups sugar *
Pick a handful of ripe mesquite beans. Wash them and put in a pot. Cover with water.- bring to a boil. Boil about 15 to 20 minutes. Let cool and strain through a clean cloth. Put 4 cups of juice in a clean pot. Add 1 package of Sure-Jell and bring to a boil. Boil for 1 minute. Add 4 cups of sugar, bring to a boil, boil 1 minute. Pour in jars and seal, while hot



Recipe #2



4 cups of sugar
4 cups of bean juice
1 package of Sure Jell
a handful of yellow (ripe) mesquite beans. 
Wash the beans and try to avoid using those with worm holes. Put the beans in a pot and cover with a little more than a quart of water. Boil for twenty minutes. Let beans cool and strain the liquid through a clean cloth. Put 4 cups of juice in a clean pot, add 1 package of Sure-jell and bring to a boil. Boil for one minute. Add 4 cups of sugar, bring to a boil, and boil for 1 minute. (You have to continue boiling more than this time. In fact, boil until the jelly falls off your spoon in big lumps. Otherwise, you will have mesquite Bean Syrup.) Pour into clean canning jars and seal while it is hot.


----------

